# Excision of perianal mass



## kmendez (Mar 14, 2015)

Which CPT code would you bill for an excision of a perianal mass?  I'm thinking 45171.  Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## cynthiabrown (Mar 16, 2015)

could you post report   perianal is around the anus   45171 is rectal tumor.


----------



## jjhamer1 (Mar 18, 2015)

Take a look at 46922 & 46924


----------

